# Hello from Hamilton, Ontario



## AndrewJL (Dec 13, 2019)

Hi everyone, I've been lurking here for the past couple of months and figured it's time to jump in for real. I'm a 27 year old Canadian composer, early in my career, currently working on a bunch of indie games.


----------



## lsabina (Dec 13, 2019)

Go Tiger-Cats!


----------



## AndrewJL (Dec 13, 2019)

lsabina said:


> Go Tiger-Cats!



Woohoo!

:emoji_tiger2:


----------



## robh (Dec 13, 2019)

Welcome to another Hamiltonian! What part of Hamiton? I'm in one of the "annexed" parts called Waterdown.

Rob


----------



## jonathanparham (Dec 13, 2019)

welcome


----------



## AndrewJL (Dec 13, 2019)

robh said:


> Welcome to another Hamiltonian! What part of Hamiton? I'm in one of the "annexed" parts called Waterdown.
> 
> Rob



Wow I didn't expect to find anyone so local on here! I'm downtown


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 13, 2019)

I’m in Milton. Nice to see a few ontarians on this forum


----------



## MWMelis (Dec 14, 2019)

Welcome. I'm Ontario-raised but currently based in Singapore.


----------



## tack (Dec 14, 2019)

Hello from down the road in Waterloo.


----------



## AndrewJL (Dec 17, 2019)

Hello fellow Ontarians. We should do a meetup sometime!


----------



## EgM (Dec 18, 2019)

Hello from NB, welcome aboard!


----------

